

Google +1 Button For Websites Comes Tomorrow  - christianwilde
http://searchengineland.com/official-google-1-button-for-websites-comes-tomorrow-79196

======
joshklein
Assuming this post is correct, Google is launching a "like button" that
doesn't do anything useful. The value of a Facebook "like" is that it gets me
into a user's social feed. All this Google button appears to do is give me a
rating system for my content. Am I missing something?

~~~
tonfa
If your friends +1'd something that is shown in a search result, aren't you
more likely to click on it rather than the other results?

~~~
idoh
Who are my Google friends? I'm not being snarky, I'm not sure who they would
be. People I've emailed via gmail?

~~~
christianwilde
Take a look here <http://www.google.com/s2/search/social>

If you add your social profiles to your google profile, Google will add all
your contacts in those social networks to your "social circle". Also your
gmail contacts, or people you follow on google reader and so on.

More info here <http://code.google.com/apis/socialgraph/>

Basically, google is collecting all the public social data to build the most
complete social network they can.

~~~
willifred
Gmail has started suggesting friends to 'consider including' on emails.
Personally, this has resulted in both me and my ex getting some very
uncomfortable suggestions recently for whom to consider including in
correspondence. It hasn't suggested we email each other, which would be
forgivable, but a third party whom I had never directly emailed. And it
highlighted for me what I consider to be a major problem with Google's social
initiatives, which is that they've collected and employed this 'social' data
in a completely antisocial way--behind your back, when you're using unrelated
services. And it might be clever, but it can get very creepy.

~~~
btilly
And this is one of the pitfalls of testing things internally at a company like
Google.

There are a lot of important use cases in social networks around "me and my
recent ex", but within a corporation you'll be unlikely to run into them.
(Similar issues caused a lot of complaints for Google buzz.)

~~~
rachelbythebay
They're chasing taillights. You know what Google and Facebook have in common?
They both worry about Facebook.

------
kiba
Seems to me ripe for abuse and also ripe for stories of collateral damage.

~~~
ry0ohki
Why would it be any more abused then the Facebook Like button?

~~~
vizzah
Because, potentially, it can be used by Google to increase site rankings.

~~~
ry0ohki
Google already uses signals from the Facebook Like button and Twitter tweets
to increase site rankings, give them a little more credit!

------
Youareannoying
Cool! Something else to block in my hosts file besides those insipid Facebook
comment URLs.

It's nice that google and facebook are putting all of your inane comments at
easily-blockable URLs.

Thanks Google and Facebook!

